# X11 and nedit



## Eolos (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello,

I'm a french student and it's my first post. I whisper you will not laugh at my poor English. For beginning, I want to thank everybody who will try to help me.

So, my problem :
I'm a Mac-user for 3 years and I used X11 with the Mac0SX's panther version and, for 1 year, with the Mac0SX's tiger version. There is a difference between them. 

1/ I connect to an other Mac using :
_ssh -Xl name Mac2_

2/ I open X11 on my own Mac1.

3/ If I want to open (using nedit) a toto.txt file which is situated on the other Mac, there is an error message :

_name@Mac2% nedit toto.txt 
Xlib: connection to "localhost:11.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
NEdit: Can't open display
name@Mac2% 
_

Could you help me please ? Thanks.

Bye.
---
Eolos


----------



## joe_burban (Feb 21, 2006)

I *think* in Tiger, the -X option was changed.  I experienced a similar problem -- try using -Y instead of -X.  I hope this helps.

And, your English is fine.


----------



## Eolos (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello,

Great ! It does function ! Thanks for all. All my colleagues will be satisfied because they are still using Panther version because of this problem !

Thanks for your post.

Bye.


----------

